# What Are You Eating - Summer '16



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)

What are you eating today?  We had Chinese food from a really good restaurant, Basil Shrimp, Beef Curry and Shrimp Curry.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

I had macaroni and cheese and green beans and biscuits today.  Yummy!  I love Chinese food and haven't had it in quite awhile.  I especially like Egg Foo Yong.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2016)

Shrimp étouffée.


----------



## tnthomas (May 30, 2016)

We've been (each) silently craving hot dogs, so today was the day!    Grilled each a couple dogs on the BBQ, dropped in a whole wheat bun+mayo+mustard and swiss cheese...and onion.  Baked bean and green salad, to round off the meal.  Not stuffed, but satisfied.


----------



## Guitarist (May 30, 2016)

Carrot muffin for breakfast. Corn dog for lunch. Cooked some broccoli this afternoon, so some of that was my afternoon snack.  Shared some chicken with the kitties, and had a bowl of oatmeal with raisins for supper.  Finished the watermelon sometime this afternoon too.  I bought it already cut and in a plastic bowl since I didn't want to buy a whole (or even a half) watermelon since the kitties don't eat it. It lasted 4 days.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 31, 2016)

Homemade chicken pot pie, fresh roasted Brussels sprouts, watermelon and baby green beans in a garlic butter sauce.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Today I had a black bean burger on whole wheat with a slice of red onion and tomato and a bit of mayo.  For a snack I had a blueberry donut and and iced coffee.  For dinner I am going to have tofu and onions, carrots and broccoli.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, let's see. We're eating out of the garden a lot.
We're getting green beans- tons of them. We're eating potatoes we dug last month.
We're eating fresh maters, and we're just starting to get okra.  Squash is coming, too.
We've got more blueberries than we and the birds can eat.
I've been cooking chicken on the Big Green Egg- I do love my ugly old ceramic smoker/cooker.
And we've been getting some very good fresh seafood- clams, oysters, and shrimp- along with fish.
We've been doing OK
good day to all- Ed


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 2, 2016)

Grilled tuna, broccoli salad and fried potatoes today.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 3, 2016)

Butterfly shrimp, a tossed garden salad and a baked potato with sour cream & chives.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 3, 2016)

Chicken salad sandwich for supper tonight, with the last of the Dr Pepper I bought the other day (a 20-oz. one). Lunch was the last corn dog from the Memorial Day weekend and the next-to-last of the DP.  Breakfast was oatmeal.  Publix has a delicious tarragon chicken salad but I didn't see it right away this evening and was trying to hurry for the neighbor who drove me to the store.  So this is plain, but also delicious.  

Oh, yes -- we ate raisins on the way home from the store.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 3, 2016)

Chicken thighs coated in a mixture of breadcrumbs and freshly grated parmigiano-reggiano cheese, sprayed with olive oil, then baked in the oven.  Half of a twice baked potato, with green beans and spaetzle.  Came out really tasty.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 3, 2016)

Dang Bob between cake and chicken I will so be at your house Today me and daughter shared a sushi burrito. I like the real deal better but ate it to the last shred of rice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2016)

I had some cottage cheese and 2 eggs over easy for breakfast.  Not sure what I am having later today.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 4, 2016)

Oatmeal for breakfast.  Chicken salad for lunch.  Hamburger patty and mashed potatoes probably for supper.
Half a brownie and milk for afternoon snack.
Kitties had Temptations for breakfast, Meow Mix for noshing, shredded tuna for lunch.  One scoured the hamburger pan as usual.


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2016)

Well it is breakfast time, so, cereal, berries, banana, toast and coffee. Oh and a pear and nectarine.


----------



## Bonzo (Jun 5, 2016)

It's Sunday in old London Town 

gotta be a Sunday roast today

roast beef with all the trimmings

i can't wait


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh boy, we are all coming to your house  for dinner. Shall I bring lemon tarts for dessert? Lol.


----------



## Bonzo (Jun 5, 2016)

Your all invited the more the merrier


----------

